# 2015 Gmc 2500 Sierra: Gas Or Diesel



## ZHB

So I'm looking at a new truck, and I am really considering the 2015 GMC 2500 Sierra Denali Crew Cab. The big question of course is diesel or gas? I've ever had a diesel before. Yes, I know everyone says if you have the money, get the diesel. Of course, it's a big gap. Out-the-door pricing on the two I am considering is $63,192 for the Duramax and $52,550 for the gasser. Basically $11k difference. Of course, the dealer says you'll get that money back on the back end (I doubt I'd get it back on a later sale, as I plan to keep it for years, but hopefully I'll get long life out of it.)

And I keep hearing that the diesel gets better mileage but they don't post it for the HD trucks. I know the mileage will be a lot better when towing, but for the other 340 days a year - what will it be around town? Does it justify the higher cost of diesel fuel? How soon will the mileage advantage pay off the additional $11k? Would it ever?

I know both trucks are very competent for my towing needs, gas or diesel. I keep hearing that the gasser will cost more to operate (fuel) and not last as long. Can anyone clue me in here with some real-world knowledge?


----------



## wobs

ZHB said:


> So I'm looking at a new truck, and I am really considering the 2015 GMC 2500 Sierra Denali Crew Cab. The big question of course is diesel or gas? I've ever had a diesel before. Yes, I know everyone says if you have the money, get the diesel. Of course, it's a big gap. Out-the-door pricing on the two I am considering is $63,192 for the Duramax and $52,550 for the gasser. Basically $11k difference. Of course, the dealer says you'll get that money back on the back end (I doubt I'd get it back on a later sale, as I plan to keep it for years, but hopefully I'll get long life out of it.)
> 
> And I keep hearing that the diesel gets better mileage but they don't post it for the HD trucks. I know the mileage will be a lot better when towing, but for the other 340 days a year - what will it be around town? Does it justify the higher cost of diesel fuel? How soon will the mileage advantage pay off the additional $11k? Would it ever?
> 
> I know both trucks are very competent for my towing needs, gas or diesel. I keep hearing that the gasser will cost more to operate (fuel) and not last as long. Can anyone clue me in here with some real-world knowledge?


I can't speak for a 2015, but I have a 2014 GMC Denali 2500 Duramax. I get about 15 around town but I go up a mountain to get home each day. On a full day highway trip the best I have gotten is 19.8 from Portland to Seattle. Towing my outback I gets around 11.5 and that was on my last trip to Detroit lake. I traded in a 2008 1500 and a 2006 2500 duramax. I got a ton more for the 2006 even with 230k on it. I took that into consideration when I bought it. At the time they were offering mantaiance for I think 24k miles so that helped. But I towed with both old trucks and felt way safer in the 2500. Just me, and I got a really great deal on the new one because the 2015s we're coming out and people wants the new body style.

Hope it helps. Love the truck.


----------



## Kampy4life

Wobs, at 11.5 mpg towing it would take 1500 gallons of fuel just to break even. I owned a diesel myself before they are great for towing no question. But if a person is only looking at fuel savings they may very well not be happy. Using the numbers above, you would have to be towing everyday for a year. So I would say the question would be this . Am I a full timer if so diesel then may be your best option. I tow our camper with a f-150 that is about the same as your 250rs. I get honestly 13.5 to 14.5 running at 63 mph. So in our case diesel is not the way to go. If I was looking at a truck for towing just personal opinion, I would go look at f-150 ecoboost with heavy duty payload. That truck will have almost the same tow rating as the 2500 hd gasser. The price would also be close as well. Plus the benefit is better everyday driving experience. Just my thoughts


----------



## muddy tires

I have a 2009 Chev Crew Cab 2500 HD with Duramax. It's a generation older than yours but does have the DPF. For 181,651 km I have burned 28,717 liters of fuel for an average of 15.8 l/100 km (14.9 mpg). My best tank was 10.9 l/100 km (21.6 mpg) and my worst was 23.3 l/100 km (10.1 mpg)(towing through a brutal stretch of rush hour traffic - now we leave home much later). (mpg conversions courtesy of Google)

I needed a 2500 for the payload. Wanted the diesel for the overall experience. I don't know how it works out financially but I would buy this truck again in a heartbeat. My friend has a 2010 1500 Chevy and his truck works hard pulling his 4 place snowmobile trailer (I have a similar trailer that pulls almost effortlessly behind my truck).


----------



## rsm7

IMHO. There are two reasons to buy a diesel, power and fun factor. I have had both and I know guys who tow with both. A 6 liter gasser is enough power to do the job. A diesel is overkill but its pure enjoyment to tow with. Its a grin from ear to ear. But you will pay for it. Fuel economy is just not a good reason to do it when you consider how much more the truck costs plus the extra cost of diesel fuel. Longevity in my opinion is also a non factor for the average user. Gassers these days all last 200,000 miles or more if taken care of. Yes you will recoup alot of your initial purchase in resale. A diesel is a workhorse made to be abused and worked hard everyday. They dont make a great daily driver, especially for short trips, because of the modern emissions and all the regens. Even the big semis dont like short local work. They throw a lot of computer codes. (I'm a truck driver). That all said I love my truck, but I could get by with a gasser, I just dont want to. However its not a daily driver, its a garage queen most of the time. I have a Focus as a daily driver. The $400 month I would spend in diesel fuel pays for the Focus and the gas. Plus tires, brakes, oil changes etc are all double the cost on a big diesel pickup. For me its my toy, my "hotrod", and I love it. So if you do it, do it for the fun factor, assuming its affordable for you, don't do it for fuel savings or longevity as those are non issues. All my personal opinion. BTW the post about the ecoboost is valid. I know Chevy guys wouldnt consider a Ford lol but that ecoboost is a towing monster. Low rpms and big power just like a diesel. My best friend and my brother both have one. You can order it with HD payload package and get around 2300lbs of payload plus you can get a crew cab with a 6.5 foot bed. It's very close to 3/4 ton capability. Then there's Dodge new 1/2 ton diesel thats supposed to get high 20's mpg but I dont know anything about that truck.


----------



## 26rester

Yes there is no question about that ecoboost is a pulling machine, people that are in our camping club have one that is tuned and honestly I would put it up against a diesel any day and I owned one and know what they can do turned up. RSM7 is right though, if you are looking at the MPG's and or longevity you are not going to be a happy camper. RSM7 stated to look at the Dadge 1/2 ton diesel and that may be a good choice power wise it is the same if not a little less than an ecoboost. If that is the truck you are looking for I would wait 1 year for the new Nissan Titan which is going to have a v-8 cummins diesel. This engine is going to be putting out 775 lbs of torque and near 450 hp. This truck is going to be rated 1/2 ton but the truck has 10 lug wheels fully boxed frame and 5 leafs springs in the back to handle the weight. Pay load is to be around 5K not sure if that is correct though. Bottom line to all of this you are going to get answer all of the place about what to do. In my honest opinion, it comes down to money, how you are going to be using the truck, and do you want the fun factor as mentioned before. Just my 2 cents


----------



## foxspizza53

6.0 gas is a pig. Far worst mileage than a 6.6 duramax


----------



## immarkhe

Great thread folks. I had the exact same question as ZHB's original post so appreciate the insight.

I have the Ecoboost w/ Max Tow and payload package. As stated w/o a doubt the truck pulls like a champ. I am impressed every time I go out pulling my loaded 300RB up a slight grade in 6th gear at 55 at around 1800 RPM.

My issue is more about payload and hence why I'm considering the upgrade to 2500HD. While I am within weight limits all around my 300RB has a pretty heavy tongue weight that puts me about 40lbs under rear axle limit. I use Equalizer 4pt WD and anti-sway. Trailer is around 8500 - 9000lbs depending on what I'm carrying. She tows and pulls fine except for pretty severe porposing when I hit a dip. I know there are a lot of factors that go into a solid TV + TT combination (weights and wheelbase ratio's, suspension, etc.) but I fell I need a heavier truck to solve that.

So as not to hijack this thread I need an everyday cruiser (25 mile highway commute each way) about 15 - 18000 miles a year. So I burn through warranty mileage pretty quick. I need a long lasting truck that will hold residual value. And obviously need MPG as well. My fear is the gasser will suck fuel. Can anyone comment on actual mileage they are getting non-towing with Vortec? Are there other hidden costs in diesel other than fuel and DEF?

I test drove a used '13 Duramax, reset the fuel computer and cruised at 70 on highways for 4 miles. It said 21.1 MPG. Do Chevy's typically have accurate telemetry?

BTW - I too considered the Dodge when I heard about it, but the power and payload were not that impressive as I recall. Also interested in Titan although I had original model year 2004 and it was a pile of junk after 80k miles in 4 years. Over $10k in warranty work done and needed a bunch more when I traded it. Struggled pulling 3000lb pop-up

Mark


----------



## knauby

I can't comment on the Chevy but I will give you my insight. I have a 320BH, fairly heavy trailer but it's tongue weight is way heavy compared to other units. Started pulling it with a 2012 F150 Ecoboost. That truck could pull the camper but bottom line, it was illegal. Put me overweight. I bit the bullet and purchased a 2013 F250 with the 6.2 gas. Now I was legal, got horrible fuel mileage and it actually took longer to get up to speed than the F150. 1 trip down I95 trying to merge into traffic had me scared out of my mind. Bit the bullet again, purchased a 2014 F250 with the diesel and all I can say is wow! Pulls like crazy, decent mileage and a pleasure to tow with. Downfall of course is the cost. Now I lost a ton of money burning through 2 trucks in 2 years, I'll never recover my losses, but in my opinion, if your buying a heavy duty truck just spend the bucks and get the diesel, you won't have regrets and your towing confidence will make those long haul camping trips much better. Good luck with your decision and I hope finding your perfect TV doesn't cost you as much as it did me.


----------



## W5CI

I have a 2013 GMC 2500 with the 6.0, it pulls great but 10 MPG towing and 12 Empty, I have only put 4500 miles on it in a year, I can't afford to drive except as needed, The Dodge Cummins will get Great mpg I have been told. That will be my next TV Soon


----------



## sulvester10

immarkhe said:


> Great thread folks. I had the exact same question as ZHB's original post so appreciate the insight.
> 
> I have the Ecoboost w/ Max Tow and payload package. As stated w/o a doubt the truck pulls like a champ. I am impressed every time I go out pulling my loaded 300RB up a slight grade in 6th gear at 55 at around 1800 RPM.
> 
> My issue is more about payload and hence why I'm considering the upgrade to 2500HD. While I am within weight limits all around my 300RB has a pretty heavy tongue weight that puts me about 40lbs under rear axle limit. I use Equalizer 4pt WD and anti-sway. Trailer is around 8500 - 9000lbs depending on what I'm carrying. She tows and pulls fine except for pretty severe porposing when I hit a dip. I know there are a lot of factors that go into a solid TV + TT combination (weights and wheelbase ratio's, suspension, etc.) but I fell I need a heavier truck to solve that.
> 
> So as not to hijack this thread I need an everyday cruiser (25 mile highway commute each way) about 15 - 18000 miles a year. So I burn through warranty mileage pretty quick. I need a long lasting truck that will hold residual value. And obviously need MPG as well. My fear is the gasser will suck fuel. Can anyone comment on actual mileage they are getting non-towing with Vortec? Are there other hidden costs in diesel other than fuel and DEF?
> 
> I test drove a used '13 Duramax, reset the fuel computer and cruised at 70 on highways for 4 miles. It said 21.1 MPG. Do Chevy's typically have accurate telemetry?
> 
> BTW - I too considered the Dodge when I heard about it, but the power and payload were not that impressive as I recall. Also interested in Titan although I had original model year 2004 and it was a pile of junk after 80k miles in 4 years. Over $10k in warranty work done and needed a bunch more when I traded it. Struggled pulling 3000lb pop-up
> 
> Mark


Mark
I have a 2014 2500 ram 4x4 with the 5.7 hemi. I get between 18 and 19 highway, 13-15 city and 8-9 towing between 6-7000# at 65-70 mph and with a good load of wood in the truck.


----------



## Bishopss

I have a 2013 Chevy 2500 Vortec 6.slow

12.5 empty and 11 towing our 323BH. No regrets, it would take me years to makeup the cost of a diesel.

I'm thinking longtube headers and intake should get another MPG.


----------



## Sandlapper

Just my opinion, but if you're worried about getting your money back out of diesel fuel, or worried about fuel mileage, then diesel probably isn't the way to go for you. But,,, if you do want power, longevity, and the confidence to pull or stop basically anything you want to tow, TT related, then diesel is the way to go for you. Soooo many people are worried sick about fuel mileage, Daily driver, etc, in my opinion, they're missing the point. If you want a vehicle that will PULL, feel sturdy, and hopefully last a long time,then consider diesel. Otherwise, i'd rethink.


----------



## Todd&Regan

I too will face the gas or diesel dilemma at some point next year. My F-150 lease is up in January, and I'm 90% sure I'm going to let it go rather than buy it. A 3/4 ton truck will be more suitable for towing my Outback. I would love to have a diesel, but don't know if I can justify the extra cost for what relatively little we would use the truck. But I don't drop power seeing how the Ecoboost out powers most V8's on the market. Looks like the Ram 6.4L V8 is the most powerful gas engine available in 3/4 or 1 ton trucks. Or maybe I'll look into an used diesel truck. Gas mileage is little concern to me.


----------



## sonomaguy

I would definitely get diesel if I drove longer distances, but for the 10 miles I drive to work each day it would probably wreck it. I will be going gas for now.


----------



## clarkely

with our 2008 3/4 ton gasser we wood get 6.5-8 MPG with our trailer - we are 36' and just over 10k lbs when fully loaded - our gasser gets 10.5-11 around town (wife has a heavy foot) and around 17 highway

with our 2011 duramax we have enhanced its ability to run more efficiently







.... we get around13.5-15.5 around town (dependent on my heavy foot) i can get up to 21.8 Highway ....usually between 20-21 Towing we get around 9.8-11.3 depending on wind conditions and topography.

the new diesels are efficient but are a little choked and there is room to improve power, performance, and reliability ....... on gasser you don't have those options....\

at the end of the day you cant go wrong with either .... i am partial to the diesel .....most whom have had that power platform usually are .......... but a lot has to do with where and how far you plan to tow....


----------



## vinny

26rester said:


> Yes there is no question about that ecoboost is a pulling machine, people that are in our camping club have one that is tuned and honestly I would put it up against a diesel any day and I owned one and know what they can do turned up. RSM7 is right though, if you are looking at the MPG's and or longevity you are not going to be a happy camper. RSM7 stated to look at the Dadge 1/2 ton diesel and that may be a good choice power wise it is the same if not a little less than an ecoboost. If that is the truck you are looking for I would wait 1 year for the new Nissan Titan which is going to have a v-8 cummins diesel. This engine is going to be putting out 775 lbs of torque and near 450 hp. This truck is going to be rated 1/2 ton but the truck has 10 lug wheels fully boxed frame and 5 leafs springs in the back to handle the weight. Pay load is to be around 5K not sure if that is correct though. Bottom line to all of this you are going to get answer all of the place about what to do. In my honest opinion, it comes down to money, how you are going to be using the truck, and do you want the fun factor as mentioned before. Just my 2 cents


I recently bought my first TT a 298RE outback and am towing it with a Tahoe. Although it is under the tow limits from GM it seems to be about maxed out on the road. In stop and go traffic the transmission heats up to about 200 and with a Reese Dual Cam hitch I still feel like I need two hands on the wheel at all times. My question is would a double cab 1500 Silverado do a better job. It has a longer wheel base and increased tow capacity (8500 on the Tahoe and 11,500 on the 1500 with Max Trailer Package). Are these real numbers that will result in much better towing and justify getting a new truck?


----------



## Todd&Regan

vinny said:


> I recently bought my first TT a 298RE outback and am towing it with a Tahoe. Although it is under the tow limits from GM it seems to be about maxed out on the road. In stop and go traffic the transmission heats up to about 200 and with a Reese Dual Cam hitch I still feel like I need two hands on the wheel at all times. My question is would a double cab 1500 Silverado do a better job. It has a longer wheel base and increased tow capacity (8500 on the Tahoe and 11,500 on the 1500 with Max Trailer Package). Are these real numbers that will result in much better towing and justify getting a new truck?


I bet you do have to keep two hands on the wheel towing a giant 298RE with a Tahoe. That is something I would never attempt. If your going to spend the money on a new truck, you should probably seriously consider at 3/4 ton....ESPECIALLY towing a 298RE. This was my first season towing our now one year old 301BQ with our F-150. I added load range E tires and Timbren rubber springs to help the truck handle the extra weight of the bigger TT, and even upgraded my w/d hitch. I don't like the feel while towing. The truck just feels heavy, and gets squirrely in any kind of crosswind. So this winter we'll be saying bye to the F-150, and this spring, hello to a new F-250 diesel.


----------



## vinny

Todd&Regan said:


> I recently bought my first TT a 298RE outback and am towing it with a Tahoe. Although it is under the tow limits from GM it seems to be about maxed out on the road. In stop and go traffic the transmission heats up to about 200 and with a Reese Dual Cam hitch I still feel like I need two hands on the wheel at all times. My question is would a double cab 1500 Silverado do a better job. It has a longer wheel base and increased tow capacity (8500 on the Tahoe and 11,500 on the 1500 with Max Trailer Package). Are these real numbers that will result in much better towing and justify getting a new truck?


I bet you do have to keep two hands on the wheel towing a giant 298RE with a Tahoe. That is something I would never attempt. If your going to spend the money on a new truck, you should probably seriously consider at 3/4 ton....ESPECIALLY towing a 298RE. This was my first season towing our now one year old 301BQ with our F-150. I added load range E tires and Timbren rubber springs to help the truck handle the extra weight of the bigger TT, and even upgraded my w/d hitch. I don't like the feel while towing. The truck just feels heavy, and gets squirrely in any kind of crosswind. So this winter we'll be saying bye to the F-150, and this spring, hello to a new F-250 diesel.
[/quote]
Sounds like you are telling me the drivability will definitely justify the cost of a new truck. Also going from a 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton will make a difference.? I do not think the benefits of a diesel will justify the cost unless you do a lot of towing.
Your TT seems about the same size/weight as mine.


----------



## rsm7

vinny said:


> Sounds like you are telling me the drivability will definitely justify the cost of a new truck. Also going from a 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton will make a difference.? I do not think the benefits of a diesel will justify the cost unless you do a lot of towing.
> Your TT seems about the same size/weight as mine.


Its a personal choice but trailers that big are best suited for a 3/4 ton truck. Your Tahoe is way too small. Wheel base is a way too short. Rear suspension is way too soft. Yes a 1/2 ton Silverado would make a difference, I'd still go for a 3/4 ton IMHO. Tow ratings from manufacturers are usually unrealistic for campers. Campers being a big box are the worst towing trailers out there. A flat bed, a short trailer, or boat or something with a low center of gravity and less wind resistance tows much better. So you cant just go by the max tow rating put out by Chevy, Ford etc. If you don't want a 3/4 ton then the best 1/2 ton out there is the F150 with ecoboost, HD trailering, AND HD PAYLOAD pkg. If you insist on towing with an undersized truck the best thing you can do is keep your speed down and increase your following distance. Personally I bought the truck for the job. Money is secondary. Resale is based on initial cost so you get some of it back. No different then buying a power tool or lawn tool, spend the money for the right tool and you'll get years of enjoyment out of it. Ecoboost is a great towing motor because its the same principal as a diesel. Big power at low RPM's makes for an enjoyable ride. Gassers only make power at high RPM's, no way around it. My brother and my best friend both have an ecoboost and its an amazing motor. I also camp with with friends who have Chevy's 6.0 and 5.3 engines. If I didnt buy a diesel it would be an ecoboost hands down. Not to mention the F150 comes with real towing mirrors that don't require a strap on.


----------



## rsm7

vinny said:


> Sounds like you are telling me the drivability will definitely justify the cost of a new truck. Also going from a 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton will make a difference.? I do not think the benefits of a diesel will justify the cost unless you do a lot of towing.
> Your TT seems about the same size/weight as mine.


Just a little more info. Tahoe wheel base=*116*, CC 1500 Silverado wheel base=*143*, my F250=*167*. It makes a huge difference. Your Tahoe really shouldn't be pulling anything over 24' give or take. Do what you want but don't expect your Tahoe to tow well, it simply can't. Can you make it work? Only with great patience and care on your part. I wouldn't even think about crossing any mountain ranges or traveling in 25-30 mph winds.


----------



## Todd&Regan

vinny said:


> Sounds like you are telling me the drivability will definitely justify the cost of a new truck. Also going from a 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton will make a difference.? I do not think the benefits of a diesel will justify the cost unless you do a lot of towing.
> Your TT seems about the same size/weight as mine.


I can't tell you from experience yet the difference in towing with a 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton truck. But I've noticed at all the campgrounds I've been to that most trucks are 3/4 ton or 1 ton diesel trucks. I've been told by guys towing with bigger trucks that a 3/4 ton or 1 ton pickup will make a world of difference in drivability when towing, and that they would never go back to a gas truck. My DW and I have decided on a diesel for a couple reasons. First, this will be the truck we keep for 12-15 years, and second we have plans within the next 5 years to take trips through the Smokey and Rocky mountains. The decision of gas or diesel is a personal one, but with the size and weight of your camper, and mine, we're in 3/4 ton truck territory.

Todd


----------



## chrispmeyer

Pretty much everything has been said, but if helpful here is our experience making this exact same decision re: a GMC truck.

My wife, two kids, dog and I spent 4 months going cross-country in our 301BQ this summer - started in May and went through most of Sept. We bought the 301BQ because it was light enough to hit the 8500 lb limit on our Infiniti QX56. We spent the first 6 weeks of our journey towing it with that - we were literally right at the technical limit of that vehicle and it felt more like managing the trailer than driving it. So, we decided to buy an HD pickup while on the road for safety and peace of mind reasons. That was a good decision.

We looked at GMC, Ford, and Dodge, all in the "1500" and "2500" levels. We decided if we were going to do it, we should just suck it up and buy the 2500. We ruled our Ford because the work trucks don't come with the Latch system in the back seat and we just liked the GMC look and price point a bit better for the equivalent trim package (we bought the Denali version). So that got us to gas vs. diesel - your original question.

I talked to a handful of dealers about this and some folks on the road who had the truck. We ended up going gas for the following reasons:
1) gas has basically the same towing capacity as diesel. if i remember correctly you maybe get like 1500 lbs more with the diesel on a fifth wheel if you go that way

2) gas is much much quieter - not necessarily inside the truck, but outside. all the diesel people i say that to respond "oh they've gotten very quiet with new technology" to which I respond "not when you're the one outside the truck listening to you start it up at 500am outside the bedroom of your camper". So, for me, it was a politeness thing - it's just less intrusive to neighbors, be they campers or the folks next door

3) gas is easier to maintain. My every day driver is a Tesla and my wife drives the QX - we don't use the truck for work, we use it to tow the trailer. I now drive the truck a fair bit every day - city driving, 10-20 miles a pop. I don't have to worry about putting diesel in it, everyone I talked to said you have to "work" your diesel - I don't do that. I simply don't have to worry about diesel maintenance. Gas is just easier, for us.

4) Gas is cheaper. It was going to be about $10K more for diesel to buy, and while the country boy in me longed for the rumble & power of it, I didn't need to override the above and spend that much more. Just wasn't worth it to us. I figured the gas/gallon vs. diesel/gallon price argument wasn't worth delving into as gas & diesel always change arond price-wise (just ask everyone who bought an Audi or VW diesel 4 years ago).

So we bought the gas and we like it. Put 10K miles on it towing our 8500lb trailer in two months. Here's my summary of our experience:
- all the power you need to get up any hill (we were in the rockies for this part of our trip - from yellowstone down to southern colorado)
- it tows awesome on the open road - no sway, no blow-over from 18-wheelers. you could do 50 or 80mph with the trailer behind it and it's great
- it gets crappy mileage - we averaged about 6mpg with the trailer and maybe twice that when not towing. no two ways about it, it eats gas in $100 bites, but you know that going in
- it does whine going up a hill - you have to work it if you want to maintain speed. i probably push it harder than i should, but unlike the diesels i've been in, you know it (sound feel) when you're going up a hill. there are about 5 hills (maybe 20 miles) during our 10K miles where I said "darn, i wish i'd bought the diesel" but that's it. just know it going in.

If you have specific questions, feel free to send me a note. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## vinny

rsm7 said:


> Sounds like you are telling me the drivability will definitely justify the cost of a new truck. Also going from a 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton will make a difference.? I do not think the benefits of a diesel will justify the cost unless you do a lot of towing.
> Your TT seems about the same size/weight as mine.


Just a little more info. Tahoe wheel base=*116*, CC 1500 Silverado wheel base=*143*, my F250=*167*. It makes a huge difference. Your Tahoe really shouldn't be pulling anything over 24' give or take. Do what you want but don't expect your Tahoe to tow well, it simply can't. Can you make it work? Only with great patience and care on your part. I wouldn't even think about crossing any mountain ranges or traveling in 25-30 mph winds.
[/quote]
Thanks all for the advice. Just traded the Tahoe on a 2500HD Double cab. The dealer seemed to be pushing the 1/2 ton with a 5 liter it makes about the same HP/torque as the 6 liter that comes on the 3/4 ton. I went with the 3/4 ton, now I can trade the TT on a fifth wheel. Just kidding thanks again.


----------



## rsm7

vinny said:


> Sounds like you are telling me the drivability will definitely justify the cost of a new truck. Also going from a 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton will make a difference.? I do not think the benefits of a diesel will justify the cost unless you do a lot of towing.
> Your TT seems about the same size/weight as mine.


Just a little more info. Tahoe wheel base=*116*, CC 1500 Silverado wheel base=*143*, my F250=*167*. It makes a huge difference. Your Tahoe really shouldn't be pulling anything over 24' give or take. Do what you want but don't expect your Tahoe to tow well, it simply can't. Can you make it work? Only with great patience and care on your part. I wouldn't even think about crossing any mountain ranges or traveling in 25-30 mph winds.
[/quote]
Thanks all for the advice. Just traded the Tahoe on a 2500HD Double cab. The dealer seemed to be pushing the 1/2 ton with a 5 liter it makes about the same HP/torque as the 6 liter that comes on the 3/4 ton. I went with the 3/4 ton, now I can trade the TT on a fifth wheel. Just kidding thanks again.
[/quote]

Congrats on the new truck that's awesome!


----------



## GlenninTexas

Way back when I had a diesel, I put together a comparison calculator excel spreadsheet, rather simply but told me what I wanted to know.

Based on the difference in Capital outlay vs. improved fuel numbers and the difference in cost between gas and diesel fuel at the time, it showed that I would begin benefiting ($ wise) from the Diesel at about 100k miles.

So, if you intend on keeping the vehicle several years, you will likely benefit with the Diesel as well. Of course maintenance costs are more (brakes, oil changes, etc. but still worth it.


----------



## Todd&Regan

vinny said:


> Thanks all for the advice. Just traded the Tahoe on a 2500HD Double cab. The dealer seemed to be pushing the 1/2 ton with a 5 liter it makes about the same HP/torque as the 6 liter that comes on the 3/4 ton. I went with the 3/4 ton, now I can trade the TT on a fifth wheel. Just kidding thanks again.


Very good! I'm sure you'll have a much better towing experience with your new truck.

Todd


----------



## thefulminator

There is something I think that some of you are missing the boat on. I have a 2009 Silverado 1500 crew, 4x4 with 5.3L, 6 speed and the HD tranny cooler. It is rated to tow 9500lbs. I have no trouble towing my 2013 250RS with it. Can cruise at 70+ if I want on the freeway and will pull the steeper passes here but definitely not at 70.

The issue to look at with a 1500 is the gross weight. Gross weight on the truck is 7000lbs with a 3950lb rating on each axle. Just the truck with me in it, the ARE canopy, bed liner and gas is 5980lbs. When I add my wife and two sons, the dog and the 640lb hitch weight, The truck is over the 7000lb GVWR. The rear axle is right at it's 3950lb rating before I add anything in the bed. Start adding gear and I am never less than 500lbs over the rear axle rating.

The 1500 with 5.3L will pull the trailer all day, just be sure to use tow/haul mode and shift into "M" on big hills. When towing the 250RS I get somewhere between 8.5 and 10 mpg and around 12.5 to 13 mpg in the city during my 4.4 mile commute.

The next time I buy a truck, a 2500HD minimum is what I will be looking at. The added payload is what will really make the difference to me, not the additional power. With the right engine mated to the right tranny you can pull most anything. If I still have the short commute, it will be a gasser. If not I guess it will depend on my mood that day.


----------



## rsm7

thefulminator said:


> There is something I think that some of you are missing the boat on. I have a 2009 Silverado 1500 crew, 4x4 with 5.3L, 6 speed and the HD tranny cooler. It is rated to tow 9500lbs. I have no trouble towing my 2013 250RS with it. Can cruise at 70+ if I want on the freeway and will pull the steeper passes here but definitely not at 70.
> 
> The issue to look at with a 1500 is the gross weight. Gross weight on the truck is 7000lbs with a 3950lb rating on each axle. Just the truck with me in it, the ARE canopy, bed liner and gas is 5980lbs. When I add my wife and two sons, the dog and the 640lb hitch weight, The truck is over the 7000lb GVWR. The rear axle is right at it's 3950lb rating before I add anything in the bed. Start adding gear and I am never less than 500lbs over the rear axle rating.
> 
> The 1500 with 5.3L will pull the trailer all day, just be sure to use tow/haul mode and shift into "M" on big hills. When towing the 250RS I get somewhere between 8.5 and 10 mpg and around 12.5 to 13 mpg in the city during my 4.4 mile commute.
> 
> The next time I buy a truck, a 2500HD minimum is what I will be looking at. The added payload is what will really make the difference to me, not the additional power. With the right engine mated to the right tranny you can pull most anything. If I still have the short commute, it will be a gasser. If not I guess it will depend on my mood that day.


Huh?







I don't think were missing the boat at all. You're basically agreeing with us. You're over gross with a 250RS which weighs 5900lbs and it's 27' long. A 298RE is 7500lbs and 35' long and we're saying it calls for a 3/4 ton truck. And you're saying your next truck will be a 3/4 ton truck? So I think we're on the same "boat" so to say? As for the 5.3, eh...I had one (2 actually), it's...okay. That's great if it works for you. If you had a 298RE or similar I don't think you'd be happy. I've towed with small block gassers, big block gassers, and diesels. Small blocks work way to hard and underperform for my taste. Now I'll say this, no truck does everything well. My big diesel can't do the things around town that your half ton can do. It wont ride as nice, wont park as well, and wont fit in most people's garages. And your 1500 can't do the things my truck can. So its all a personal choice we all have to make. My truck's not a daily driver and its parked in my pole barn when not used. I actually drive an economy car for a daily driver. The price of the small car and the gas sipper fuel bill combined equal what my fuel bill alone would be in the diesel if used as a daily driver. I understand that some people don't have that option. Everyone has to do what works best for them within reason. I only said a Tahoe and a 298RE is not a good combination. Anyone who wants to pull 30+ foot trailers with a 1/2 ton and a 5.3 is certainly entitled to, I have two friends who do just that, but when asked my opinion I'll give it lol! 3/4 ton all the way for me, gas or diesel.


----------



## thefulminator

rsm7 said:


> There is something I think that some of you are missing the boat on. I have a 2009 Silverado 1500 crew, 4x4 with 5.3L, 6 speed and the HD tranny cooler. It is rated to tow 9500lbs. I have no trouble towing my 2013 250RS with it. Can cruise at 70+ if I want on the freeway and will pull the steeper passes here but definitely not at 70.
> 
> The issue to look at with a 1500 is the gross weight. Gross weight on the truck is 7000lbs with a 3950lb rating on each axle. Just the truck with me in it, the ARE canopy, bed liner and gas is 5980lbs. When I add my wife and two sons, the dog and the 640lb hitch weight, The truck is over the 7000lb GVWR. The rear axle is right at it's 3950lb rating before I add anything in the bed. Start adding gear and I am never less than 500lbs over the rear axle rating.
> 
> The 1500 with 5.3L will pull the trailer all day, just be sure to use tow/haul mode and shift into "M" on big hills. When towing the 250RS I get somewhere between 8.5 and 10 mpg and around 12.5 to 13 mpg in the city during my 4.4 mile commute.
> 
> The next time I buy a truck, a 2500HD minimum is what I will be looking at. The added payload is what will really make the difference to me, not the additional power. With the right engine mated to the right tranny you can pull most anything. If I still have the short commute, it will be a gasser. If not I guess it will depend on my mood that day.


Huh?







I don't think were missing the boat at all. You're basically agreeing with us. You're over gross with a 250RS which weighs 5900lbs and it's 27' long. A 298RE is 7500lbs and 35' long and we're saying it calls for a 3/4 ton truck. And you're saying your next truck will be a 3/4 ton truck? So I think we're on the same "boat" so to say? As for the 5.3, eh...I had one (2 actually), it's...okay. That's great if it works for you. If you had a 298RE or similar I don't think you'd be happy. I've towed with small block gassers, big block gassers, and diesels. Small blocks work way to hard and underperform for my taste. Now I'll say this, no truck does everything well. My big diesel can't do the things around town that your half ton can do. It wont ride as nice, wont park as well, and wont fit in most people's garages. And your 1500 can't do the things my truck can. So its all a personal choice we all have to make. My truck's not a daily driver and its parked in my pole barn when not used. I actually drive an economy car for a daily driver. The price of the small car and the gas sipper fuel bill combined equal what my fuel bill alone would be in the diesel if used as a daily driver. I understand that some people don't have that option. Everyone has to do what works best for them within reason. I only said a Tahoe and a 298RE is not a good combination. Anyone who wants to pull 30+ foot trailers with a 1/2 ton and a 5.3 is certainly entitled to, I have two friends who do just that, but when asked my opinion I'll give it lol! 3/4 ton all the way for me, gas or diesel.
[/quote]

I agree that we agree. The point I was trying to get at is that even though my 1500 has a tow rating high enough to technically tow the 7500lb 298RE, it still isn't a good choice due to the GVWR of the truck. The wheel base is yet another issue.


----------



## rsm7

thefulminator said:


> I agree that we agree. The point I was trying to get at is that even though my 1500 has a tow rating high enough to technically tow the 7500lb 298RE, it still isn't a good choice due to the GVWR of the truck. The wheel base is yet another issue.


Gotchya and I agree. I still say some of these half ton tow ratings are for the birds anyway. They can write whatever they want. My buddy has a 2009 Silverado HD 6.0 gasser with a 3.73 that supposedly is rated for 9800lbs. That's believable but how is your truck 9500 if his is only 9800? If he had a 4.10 it would go to 12000. I say the "type" of trailer makes a big difference too. A TT tows like crap compared to a flatbed with a load of firewood. All ratings should be discounted if its a TT. When choosing a truck and trailer there's just too many variables to just simply go by the manufacturer's max tow rating ie: wind, terrain, speed, distance, budget, time towing vs time as a daily driver, and of course trailer type. We all have to compromise something to get something else. Sometimes there's tweeners that come down to personal preference. One guy might choose the smaller truck for its advantages where another guy would choose the bigger truck for its advantages. It comes down to what can you tolerate and what can you not tolerate. Same with gas vs diesel. We're all different so there's no way we're going to come to the same conclusions. But rest assured if one is at max tow rating then that means they're pushing the limits so don't expect much, its just common sense.


----------



## TexanThompsons

So, to summarize, people like both gasser and diesel, but no one yet on this forum has information on the new HD pickups from GM on their MPG.

Anyone have a new 2015 GMC or Chevrolet HD pickup? Would be interested in any sort of review.


----------



## thefulminator

Fuelly 2015 Silverado 2500HD

Fuelly 2015 Sierra 2500HD

Fuelly 2015 Silverado 3500HD

Fuelly 2015 Sierra 3500HD


----------



## W5CI

I am waiting for the release of the new Chev/GMC half ton with the 6.2 L eng and 8 speed trans, reported tow rating of 12000 lbs


----------



## TexanThompsons

thefulminator said:


> Fuelly 2015 Silverado 2500HD
> 
> Fuelly 2015 Sierra 2500HD
> 
> Fuelly 2015 Silverado 3500HD
> 
> Fuelly 2015 Sierra 3500HD


Interesting...highest MPG ratings were with the diesels. Still, that is not bueno mileage at all for not pulling with trailers. Living in teh country, we're getting over 20 with the farm 1-ton.


----------



## ktmdomby

ZHB said:


> So I'm looking at a new truck, and I am really considering the 2015 GMC 2500 Sierra Denali Crew Cab. The big question of course is diesel or gas? I've ever had a diesel before. Yes, I know everyone says if you have the money, get the diesel. Of course, it's a big gap. Out-the-door pricing on the two I am considering is $63,192 for the Duramax and $52,550 for the gasser. Basically $11k difference. Of course, the dealer says you'll get that money back on the back end (I doubt I'd get it back on a later sale, as I plan to keep it for years, but hopefully I'll get long life out of it.)
> 
> And I keep hearing that the diesel gets better mileage but they don't post it for the HD trucks. I know the mileage will be a lot better when towing, but for the other 340 days a year - what will it be around town? Does it justify the higher cost of diesel fuel? How soon will the mileage advantage pay off the additional $11k? Would it ever?
> 
> I know both trucks are very competent for my towing needs, gas or diesel. I keep hearing that the gasser will cost more to operate (fuel) and not last as long. Can anyone clue me in here with some real-world knowledge?


I pull a 2014 312bh black cap 1200 lb tongue , 9000 lb trailer loaded w water with a 2009 ram 2500 4x4 quad cab hemi with 373 gears.The hemi pulls the outback very easy. My fuel mileage pulling at 60 mph is 10.3 mpg. Running empty at 65 mph I get 17mpg. 2009 hemi vvt is rated 383 hp and 400 ft of torque at 4000 rpm. Towing at 60mph in Drive it runs at 2500 rpms. It works great for me, good luck with your gas or diesel decision.


----------



## W5CI

Remember nothing will get much mpg while towing, I bought a 2500hd to tow with and now I cant afford to drive it except to tow, and I tow very seldom. If you tow a lot get a diesel otherwise stay with a 1/2 ton daily driver to tow a couple of times a year.


----------



## Cca410

I've had several dodges auto and Manuel 3/4 tons. A lot of Chevys and all of these are 3/4 tons. Dodges are ok, cummins fuel milage is always worse that duramax. I like the feel of a dodge better than Chevy, feels more like a truck but you still have a dodge and their transmissions are junk and yes even on the new ones. I've had a few field truck Chevy 2500hds gas 6.0 and they are almost always gas hogs and you just have to make sure your not in a hurry pulling because there no power house. My personal choice is a 2500 durmax because it works .. Better fuel milage no tranny problems and can easily be deleted. Resale is huge...I have co workers with several fords. 6.4 and 6.7 diesels. On every one of them the front end is wore slap out just over 100k miles and that's 1500 bucks and the amount of complicated emotions crap on both of those motors make them extremely problematic at the drop of a hat. Only was I would own one if it was dirt cheap and to make sure I could delete it before it was parked in my driveway. But this is just my experience in my half million miles on these trucks.


----------



## SMKNLS1

We bought a 2015 Sierra 3500 Denali Dually over the winter to tow our 323BH. It replaced a 2003 Suburban 2500 8.1L that had payload issues... Haven't towed the trailer with the new truck yet, still waiting for the snow to melt here.

We love the new truck. It's a nice mix of luxury plus capability, and we shouldn't have any payload or towing problems with the diesel. It has all of 400 miles on it, so can't really give you a guess on MPG - other than it's higher than the 11 MPG we used to get in the Suburban. More like 14'ish City.


----------



## Tourdfox

That is one sweet looking truck. If a dually would have fit in my garage nicer that would have been my choice. I settled for second best. 3/4 Dura Max and very happy. Enjoy that new ride.


----------

